# Outside Kitchen



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have been wanting to build an outside kitchen for some time now. When the summertime temps hit 110-120 degree, it really runs the electric bill up keeping the ac on while canning all day or even preparing a normal meal.

I am planning to build a covered deck/porch along the entire length of the back side of my house and build it there. The shade created would additionally reduce he heat load on the home. I have a full length deck/porch along the front(north facing) of the house and If I had been thinking, I would have had the back done first when the funds were more abundant.

Having the back deck would provide a south facing location for a sun oven and solar cooker to go along with the planned propane and wood stoves.

When this part of Texas was settled, a particular type of cabin was popular, the "Dog Run" which consisted of 2 separate buildings under one roof with an open walkway in between. One side was typically a kitchen and the other was a living area. The area in between was where he "dogs would run". Having a separate kitchen would keep the living area cool while having a protected weatherproof area for the kitchen functions. I have found a 500 gallon propane tank that would double as a "contingency fuel supply" along with a supply for the kitchen and backup generator for the house.

I recently followed the link to "Genevieve's" Blog and saw her outside kitchen and it motivated me a little to get mine started(Thank you Genevieve for that motivation).

Attached is a picture of an old "Dog Run" cabin that has a separate kitchen and living area.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Great idea, I am thinking of something like that as well.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice. I'm working on one, BUT its more like a camp site. Not covered, round type fire pit with grating on top that can be removed. Found some old iron grating and old bricks for free. Left over patio pavers around the property were used to surround it. Have to brain storm shade options.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We have a long deck/uncovered porch thing off my kitchen. We have a 1911 wood cook stove and an icebox. 2 extra woodstoves. We have been thinking about making that space an outdoor type kitchen with sliding glass doors(salvaged) that will open so that we can also make part of the space a kitchen garden/greenhouse.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, be nice ta have. When it gets hot here, I do lots a grillin ta keep the heat outa the house. Also use the smoker more an course the turkey frier burner works nice outside at well.

On another note, that turkey frier burner works well fer cannin to.

Besure an put up some pics ifin yall getter done.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm in the process of putting together an "outdoor" kitchen... in the basement where it is a steady 55°- 65° all year long. I have the sink, countertop and a small fridge in place. Now I'm looking for a propane stove. I saw one on craigslist Wednesday but it was sold by the time I called about it that evening.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I'm in the process of putting together an "outdoor" kitchen... in the basement where it is a steady 55°- 65° all year long. I have the sink, countertop and a small fridge in place. Now I'm looking for a propane stove. I saw one on craigslist Wednesday but it was sold by the time I called about it that evening.


Find yerself a natural gas one an change out the orfices. Not real hard ta do.

I'm puttin tagether a cannin an smokin kitchen in my basement so momma don't have a fit.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Find yerself a natural gas one an change out the orfices. Not real hard ta do.


 My dad mentioned that to me earlier this evening. I guess I'll expand my search to include NG. Thanks.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I have been wanting to build an outside kitchen for some time now. When the summertime temps hit 110-120 degree, it really runs the electric bill up keeping the ac on while canning all day or even preparing a normal meal.
> 
> When this part of Texas was settled, a particular type of cabin was popular, the "Dog Run" which consisted of 2 separate buildings under one roof with an open walkway in between.


Apparently I have an 'outside kitchen', since I don't have ac:surrender: You have gotten me hooked on dehydrating, but the humidity is so high here that it seems to take forever in my 'outside kitchen'. I try to do all the canning in the early morning, especially when the temps are going to be over 90 and when we had two weeks of over 100 degrees, I was absolutely limp in the late afternoons and early evenings.

In this part of the country, those cabins are called 'Dog Trot' cabins. Same thing, different name.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Find yerself a natural gas one an change out the orfices. Not real hard ta do.
> 
> I'm puttin tagether a cannin an smokin kitchen in my basement so momma don't have a fit.


that is exactly what we just got through doing. changing from natural gas to propane.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I love the one the hubby just finished for me. Works great. We even have meals out there when it's not scorching hot.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

My BOL cabin will have the main kitchen separate like this. 

If you can start from scratch, try to orient the openings so that the summer prevailing winds blow through it. Usually summer and winter winds come from different directions, so you can have a nice breeze in the summer, but be somewhat protected in the winter. Architects call them "breezeways", well, 'cause guess why?


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Davarm said:


> I have been wanting to build an outside kitchen for some time now. When the summertime temps hit 110-120 degree, it really runs the electric bill up keeping the ac on while canning all day or even preparing a normal meal.
> 
> I am planning to build a covered deck/porch along the entire length of the back side of my house and build it there. The shade created would additionally reduce he heat load on the home. I have a full length deck/porch along the front(north facing) of the house and If I had been thinking, I would have had the back done first when the funds were more abundant.
> 
> ...


An outdoor kitchen is really great. I have one under the roof for our patio. A problem has just come to my attention about cooking outdoors. We were invited to stay with some friends and I cooked outside for the three days. His neighbors smelled all of my cooking for those three days. It is great to cook outside but how can we deal with all of the cooking aromas?

I am not trying to rain on your parade, but, when the SHTF will you be advertising your preps by cooking outside? My parade will continue to march forward untill the SHTF. Then I will have to consider other cooking options. Until the "fertilizer hits the mixmaster" my inner cave man will still cook outside.

ME MAN......ME COOK ON FIRE.....ME BURN MEAT.....ME EAT GOODLY.

Tugs


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

An outdoor kitchen is GRAND!!! :wave:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

tugboats said:


> An outdoor kitchen is really great. I have one under the roof for our patio. A problem has just come to my attention about cooking outdoors. We were invited to stay with some friends and I cooked outside for the three days. His neighbors smelled all of my cooking for those three days. It is great to cook outside but how can we deal with all of the cooking aromas?
> 
> I am not trying to rain on your parade, but, when the SHTF will you be advertising your preps by cooking outside? My parade will continue to march forward untill the SHTF. Then I will have to consider other cooking options. Until the "fertilizer hits the mixmaster" my inner cave man will still cook outside.
> 
> ...


Caution and discretion will help prevent those problems before it gets to that point though. I had a First Sargent(Army) that once told me that "Discretion Is The Better Part Of Valor". It has always served me well.

If the caution and discretion doesn't work, I have friends that will help with that....Mauser, Smith, Wesson, and THEY have a few friends that will help if they cant handle the job.

Those guys will be my bouncers if all else fails.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Davarm said:


> Caution and discretion will help prevent those problems before it gets to that point though. I had a First Sargent(Army) that once told me that "Discretion Is The Better Part Of Valor". It has always served me well.
> 
> If the caution and discretion doesn't work, I have friends that will help with that....Mauser, Smith, Wesson, and THEY have a few friends that will help if they cant handle the job.
> 
> Those guys will be my bouncers if all else fails.


I have not had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Mauser, however I know Misters Smith, Wesson and Ruger very well. They also run with Misters Remington, Winchester, Colt, Springfield and Mossberg. I trust that Mr. Mauser has attained the great caliber as his buds.

Enjoy your new kitchen. I hope you get to use it as much as we use ours.

Tugs


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

tugboats said:


> I have not had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Mauser, however I know Misters Smith, Wesson and Ruger very well. They also run with Misters Remington, Winchester, Colt, Springfield and Mossberg. I trust that Mr. Mauser has attained the great caliber as his buds.
> 
> Enjoy your new kitchen. I hope you get to use it as much as we use ours.
> 
> Tugs


Mr. Mauser is a simple old gentleman, his hat size is around 7.65 and he came to this country from Germany in the early 1900's as a refugee from WW1. He has been my friend since I was about 10 years old, we have hunted and camped together and I know him well.

He is very sturdy, dependable and loyal even if he is a wee bit slow.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

i don't have my outdoor kitchen set up yet,but i have all the ingredients for it. i do have a double sink set up . i have a 6 burner propane stove not yet hooked up but soon:crossfinger:hubby is going to build a set of outdoor cabinets with a small fridge and for countertops concrete. the sooner the better. i just know you are going to enjoy yours as much as i enjoy what i already have in place.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Dave, as you know we moved 4 days before TS Debby dumped like 20 inches of rain on us. The new place has a frame house. 500 sq ft. The last owner was NO roofer and TS Debby showed me weaknesses in the roof...lol. Inside will be storage and prep. Outside I want a concrete pad, because I do use a fire pit to cook with allot. 

I agree 100% with an outside kitchen, they can be anything you want from an open pit to a new grill.

BTW, in Florida, the house with the dog walk is called a cracker house...
Jack


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

A Crack House.....:lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:



JackDanielGarrett said:


> Dave, as you know we moved 4 days before TS Debby dumped like 20 inches of rain on us. The new place has a frame house. 500 sq ft. The last owner was NO roofer and TS Debby showed me weaknesses in the roof...lol. Inside will be storage and prep. Outside I want a concrete pad, because I do use a fire pit to cook with allot.
> 
> I agree 100% with an outside kitchen, they can be anything you want from an open pit to a new grill.
> 
> ...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've seen some prefab out door kitchens that seem to be well constructed and are very open so they are usable in the Texas heat. 

Have you looked into those?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I read your post when I was half asleep. Sorry Jack, I thought you said "Crack House".

I guess I'm going to have to stop those all night canning sessions.



JackDanielGarrett said:


> Dave, as you know we moved 4 days before TS Debby dumped like 20 inches of rain on us. The new place has a frame house. 500 sq ft. The last owner was NO roofer and TS Debby showed me weaknesses in the roof...lol. Inside will be storage and prep. Outside I want a concrete pad, because I do use a fire pit to cook with allot.
> 
> I agree 100% with an outside kitchen, they can be anything you want from an open pit to a new grill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Austin said:


> I've seen some prefab out door kitchens that seem to be well constructed and are very open so they are usable in the Texas heat.
> 
> Have you looked into those?


I have head of them, never seen one though. I am pretty set on having it on the back deck I am going to build, that way it would be convenient to the inside kitchen.

So much of my back yard has been swallowed up by the garden that what I have left is spoken for with other porjects. My back yard is about an acre but I am still running out of space for what I have planned.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I read your post when I was half asleep. Sorry Jack, I thought you said "Crack House".
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to stop those all night canning sessions.


:beercheer: All good my friend, BUT, tell us how you know about crack houses......lol.

That type house would be perfect for an outdoor kitchen too. The dog walk, large front, and back porch were the cooling system. I like the idea.

Jack


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Pick up my propane stove today. Saw it on craigslist this morning, emailed the guy about 5:30 and left my number. He called me about 8:00 and I picked it up around 4:00 this afternoon. :2thumb: It's a 5 year old Maytag. $200. 

Unfortunately I'm going to be out of town this weekend and won't get everything hooked up till next week sometime.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

There are several Dog Trot cabins where I live. They are from the 1860's and still standing which is testament to those TX pioneers. Another reason to have an outdoor kitchen is fire. If you kitchen caught fire, it wouldn't burn your whole house down. That could be a very good reason to have one if the grid goes down.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Davarm,

We built a "sunporch" we call it, on the south end of the house for several uses. It is 8' wide and 22' long, with the inner wall being the brick of the the original house wall. Poured concrete floor, and 6 tall windows make the south wall with only one foot square brick pillars between pairs of windows. 

There is no dog run, but the house wall is well insulated and only has an insulated door into the house. I put an extrior door in each end of the room so there is LOTS of ventilation when we are canning out there. There is an LP gas range with a500 gallon tank just for that. There was an existing masonry chimney on that end of the house, now incorporated into the room and our wood heating stove is there. 

I built the wood stove, and designed in a removable second firebox just for cooking with wood. It is up near the stove top like a wood kitchen range, and has its' own feed door, airtight. For winter heating, that cooking firebox is removed and it operates as a conventional box stove with a smoke shelf. A small 12 volt fan (O2Cool brand) moves the heated air to the far end of the house down the hallway 52 feet. Works slick. 

In winter, there is room for a goodly supply of firewood on the concrete floor and outdoor access to keep wood mess contained in that all-masonry room.

In spring, plastic shelves are assembled for starting the garden seedlings. This overlaps with heating season, so it is a bit cramped until heating is over, but it works. Some seedlings are parked on the stainless countertop opposite the LP stove. In summer, that countertop does kitchen duty for canning. Metal cabinets over the LP stove store the canning kettles and pressure canners. Storage space at the opposite end of the room is available for empty canning jars, since we have a lot of them. 

Your need for cooling in Texas may dictate that you want more isolation from the heat of summer cooking. Here in Indiana, it works for us.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I've also been looking at an outdoor kitchen.
I have a 15 X 30 patio on the back of my house I want to cover.
I love to entertain. I just got to get my butt workin on it.

Here's some ideas
http://www.houzz.com/outdoor-kitchen


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Nothing fancy. Just reused a deck from an old gazebo. rest of the details are at my blog


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

This topic I can relate to--just cooked my sweet potatoes on the porch.
I do that a lot with a little one plate cooker I bought at the flea market.
I just plug in, put cooker on the grill part of our grill and no worry about it falling off or burning anything.

I read an account of one who did all her canning on her porch--she set it up like you guys are speaking about..
Mess outside, heat outside...nice setup, Genevieve.


----------



## diannamarsolek (Apr 10, 2012)

i only have a kitchen i the house because it came that way  i cook allot out side i had a what we call a Mexican kitchen in AZ .and am making one here in WA with a wood stove a fire pit and a brick oven as well as counters and storage as well as smoke house and root seller and there is a creek on our lad so am makeing a spring house as well all should be dun in a month or to woho yay


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

diannamarsolek said:


> i only have a kitchen i the house because it came that way  i cook allot out side i had a what we call a Mexican kitchen in AZ .and am making one here in WA with a wood stove a fire pit and a brick oven as well as counters and storage as well as smoke house and root seller and there is a creek on our lad so am making a spring house as well all should be dun in a month or to woho yay


I want to see pictures!! and do you have a Horno too?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I've been using my new "basement" outdoor kitchen for 2 weeks now. Fantastic! All the food preservation is done there. No more bumping elbows with AuntJoe when she is trying to get dinner. No dogs getting tangled in my feet waiting for me to drop something. And no fighting the air conditioning with the heat and humidity associated with canning and drying. 

Now I didn't go all high tech with this set up. I have the propane stove running off a 20# tank. To the right and level with the stove is my countertop which is an old interior door. I removed the hardware and built a set of legs for it. Under the counter I have a couple small end tables (pick up for pennies at an auction) to store all the pots and pans. To the right of the counter is a utility sink that was thrown on the no-bid pile at another auction That also had no legs so it's got wooden ones now. Right now there is only cold water from the old washer hook up but when canning season is over I'll run a hot water line as well. The water lines are 3/8" RV hose. The drain is 1.5" rubber hose that runs behind the counter and stove to a sump pump about 20' away. All the moisture and steam is pulled from the air with a dehumidifier which also drains into the sump pump. 

I've done about 15 batches of fruit and veggies and have only used about 1/2 of the 20# tank of gas. That includes all the prep work like making brine for beets, syrup for fruit and cooking the corn before canning it. I also heat water on the stove for washing everything up when finished. 

I'm just tickled with my new kitchen.  No more running up and down the stairs to get the pots and other canning gear and since all the processed stuff goes on the shelves in the basement, all I have to do is carry it 20' to it's home. On top of it all we also now have another cooking option during a power outage. With 8 full 20# tanks, we can weather a pretty long storm.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Genevieve said:


> Nothing fancy. Just reused a deck from an old gazebo. rest of the details are at my blog


thanx for pictures to show what ya'llz did........pictures bring yer projects to life words make up stories......pictures tell the story

.....guess i'll git busy gatherin' rocks from the property to start on an outdoor kitchen......pictures will follow the progress


----------



## JackBriggs (Jun 27, 2013)

In my area an outdoor kitchen has a 55 gallon drum for heat, grill, picnic table, and one large cooler. The structure is 5 to 7 cores of wood stacked about 6 feet high in a large U shape to retain heat. We went really all out and ran cable so we can watch football. Average temp outside around 30 average temp in pit around 65 to 70.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Separeted Kitchen-Dinnig House*

As a child I spend all my free time in our family home in the country, Cuba gets hot but not humid, any way our kitchen/dinning room was totally disconnected from the main house, a short walkway away, it had a wall to wall wood/charcoal stove , fresh well water with a small hand pump, two very long picnic tables and very large open windows, only close at nights, your idea is not that far fetch, lots of ventilation, easy to clean counter surface or ss restaurant work tables with a sink would be nice, ceiling fans.
While in the service I live in TX, our trailer had a big covered wooden deck ,large BBQ and a high pressure 3 burner propane stove ,I had problems with the outside refrigerator because of the heat, so I covered it with 2 inch foam, problem solved, the kids loved it because they use to feed the little critters.
Good Luck.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Freyadog said:


> that is exactly what we just got through doing. changing from natural gas to propane.


This is what we did with a Magic Chef, it has screw down jets and we run on 5 gallon propane bottles. The only problem is that the computer which controls the oven has a glitch that causes the beeper to go off all the time so we just cut power to it. Maybe one day I'll get around to fixing it so we can use the oven, I may even try to find the parts to convert it to an old fashioned pilot temp control. Meanwhile the burners on the top light with matches so that's no big deal The electronic age can be a PITA, no pilot flames just a Hot Surface Ignitor. My wife bakes with the convection oven that's in the microwave/vent fan unit above the stove but the day will come when electricity for it is out of the question. We're going to build a small shed for an outside kitchen for the Weber and a Volcano stove for hot days, SHTF or if propane and electricity are just not affordable or available.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

There are still dog run homes being utilized today-although they have been heavily remodeled. I would love to have one and just might build one someday, but use it strictly for canning-- not enough flat land near the house to build it close. It'd prob be 30 feet from the house. I do have a big fire pit the hubs built before he got hurt that we use more than our stove.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> I've done about 15 batches of fruit and veggies and have only used about 1/2 of the 20# tank of gas. That includes all the prep work like making brine for beets, syrup for fruit and cooking the corn before canning it. I also heat water on the stove for washing everything up when finished.


That's pretty good! Gitchyerself a 100lb'er and your fill-up will cost almost half as much (per gallon/lb). I refill my 20#'s from either a full 100 (inverted) or a bulk tank... cheaper and easy to do.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Viking said:


> Meanwhile the burners on the top light with matches so that's no big deal ... The electronic age can be a PITA, no pilot flames


The electronic safety flow control is often 12 or 24 volts, not 120 volts - so you might be able to run it from a car battery (or two in series) to make it work. Also, the 120 volt plug might work fine plugged into a regular 12vdc-to-120vac inverter (worth a try).

Worst case scenario - the electronic safety flow can be disassembled and reassembled minus the rubber plunger, drilled through (only if in a straight line) or removed/bypassed to make sure it still work when needed without power.

Of course, there is always the option of buying a stand-alone burner as well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> that is exactly what we just got through doing. changing from natural gas to propane.


What were your reasons?

Here in Texas, _Atmos_ Energy now charges almost $20 a month for natural gas "service" whether you use it or not!!!

I can buy a lot of propane for $240 a year ($20 x 12mos - and not use all of it in one year.... or even two years!)


----------

